# Ball Pythons > BP Breeding >  Better late than never! Het LA X Het LA eggs

## Larry Suttles

I'm so excited I could just burst! She was in a big rush too dropping her eggs 50 days POS!!!Talk about stressing a brother out. Now the real waiting begins





 :Rock on:

----------


## Brock Wagner

Good for you Larry.  I know that you have been waiting for that clutch to come.  Now hatch some Lavenders!  


Brock  :Saber duel:

----------


## jkobylka

Now THAT is something to be excited about! Where did your het lavenders come from? best of luck with the odds!

Justin

----------


## Adam_Wysocki

WOO HOO! Way to go Larry! 

My money is on 2.2 lavs!  :Sweeet: 

Best of luck on the clutch.

-adam

----------


## MelissaFlipski

Great pics.  Congrats.  And let us know what you get!  Thanks!

----------


## rabernet

Congratulations, Larry! I love the lavendars! So cool!

----------


## Larry Suttles

I appreciate the replies but I'd like to hit on a few things if I may.



Adam, 2.2 lavs? Thanks but it ain't going to happen!



Why? Cause I'm looking at three S.O.B's in this thread that very well may have sucked up any luck left in the ball python Universe.

*Justin*- Mr. Pastel to Aberrant= a freaking *Pastel/Pied* (INSANE) :Surprised:  

*Brock*- Mr. Three egg clutch= a freaking *Caramel/Glow* (WICKED)** 

*Adam*- Mr. Pin to Normal= a feaking *Albino/Pin* (KILLER) :Surprised:  

I would have preferred you three not have any posted in this thread!!

Justin, They are VPI linage.

j/k and thanks :Very Happy:

----------


## JASBALLS

Thats Freaking awesome dude! Congrats!!!

----------


## wetceal

Congrats on the clutch Larry!  Keeping my fingers crossed for you for some awesome Lavenders!!  Definitely keep us all posted!

----------


## muddoc

Congrats Larry.  I hope you one up Adam and produce 2.3 LAs.  I don't know if that is your last clutch this year or not, but I'll guess it is and say "What a way to end the season".  I know your pain on that long wait for eggs to drop, as one of my most anticipated clutches this year came 48 days after POS.  It seems that they know you are waiting on them, and they don't care.

Good Luck and Congrats Again,

----------


## Ben_Renick

Congrats Larry!  Good luck on some good odds!

----------


## MarkS

That is great news, I can't wait to see some Lavenders hatching out.  Best of luck to you Larry.

----------


## West Coast Jungle

Larry sending positive vibes your way! Hope you get some gorgeaous Lavenders!

----------


## juddb

Wow la's are the bomb.  Here's to two and a half pairs.  :Rock on:

----------


## MeMe

:Clap: 

that's awesome Larry! 

 :Wink:

----------


## RegiusCo

Awesome Larry! I predict 1.1 Lavs and 0.3 possy hets   :Very Happy:  

Marc

----------


## J.Vandegrift

Good luck, I hope you are luckier than me.

----------


## LadyOhh

Best of luck to you, buddy. You deserve it!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Larry Suttles

Holy @#$% thanks for all the nice replies and the good luck vibes!! I'm not greedy so I'll be perfectly happy with 2.3 LA's..HA!! :Very Happy:  

Just another 58 days so until then I'll be :Rolleyes2:  

If you need me for anything I'll be inside the whiskey bottle until December 1st

----------


## Larry Suttles

Tim, This is my last clutch and they sure know how to test you don't they.Larry

----------


## Pork Chops N' Corn Bread

Sure are some pretty eggs!!
Best of luck to you Larry. I doubt I even have to say this but keep us updated!

----------


## Thomas Jones

HUGE congrats Larry. Please keep us posted on there progress and the outcome. I hope you get a few Lavendars.

----------


## muddoc

> Tim, This is my last clutch and they sure know how to test you don't they.Larry


That they do Bro.  Just remember to get out of that whiskey bottle on day 56, in case someone decides to pip early.

----------


## Larry Suttles

Day 40 all looks good so far. I tried to candle them but I can't see squat but big red veins :Sad: 

I'm still inside the whiskey bottle, just knock if you need me

----------


## BT41042

Come on - My fellow bush league breeder - Be like Jas and cut 'em already... :Very Happy: 
BT

----------


## Larry Suttles

41042 is that your freaking zip code???wtf....classicHAHAHAHAH

----------


## JASBALLS

> Come on - My fellow bush league breeder - Be like Jas and cut 'em already...
> BT


Snip,Snip!!!

----------


## MelissaFlipski

My 6 yr old son hopes Santa is nice to you early this year!  We want pics!!

----------


## LGL

Best of luck to you Larry! Definitely let us know when they start pipping!

----------


## MATT FISHER REPTILES

how cool dude. i love your radio show. keep up the good work.

----------


## frankykeno

Larry stop staring at those eggs and muttering under your breath! LOL  You'll scare the beejesus out of those poor hatchlings.

Best of luck, can't wait to see the pics when they poke their little snakey heads out.  :Smile:

----------


## JASBALLS

Snip Snip.......

----------


## Larry Suttles

> Snip,Snip!!!


it's tempting but i'm a wuss




> My 6 yr old son hopes Santa is nice to you early this year!  We want pics!!


him and me both!! Please Santa be nice and grant me a nice surprise :Very Happy: 




> Best of luck to you Larry! Definitely let us know when they start pipping!


Don't worry you'll hear me yelling if it's good :Smile:  news or bad :Sad:  for that matter




> how cool dude. i love your radio show. keep up the good work.


I really appreciate that. Thanks a ton




> Larry stop staring at those eggs and muttering under your breath! LOL  You'll scare the beejesus out of those poor hatchlings.
> 
> Best of luck, can't wait to see the pics when they poke their little snakey heads out.


If you only new how much I ponder the out come of this clutch. I lay awake at night in a daze calculating the odds. I'm happy either way though as long as their healthy :Smile: 




> Snip Snip.......


 :Wag of the finger: lol :Wag of the finger:

----------


## jknudson

Good luck Larry!  Snip snip...and then snap snap some pictures. :Very Happy:

----------


## Larry Suttles

> Good luck Larry!  Snip snip...and then snap snap some pictures.


You guys are killing me: :Surprised:  :Surprised:  :Surprised: 

No snip snip :Wag of the finger:  :Wag of the finger:  

pics? u bet you aces I'll post plenty :Very Happy: 

 :Salute:

----------


## joepythons

> You guys are killing me:
> 
> No snip snip 
> 
> pics? u bet you aces I'll post plenty


Ok Larry you say no snip snip so cut cut  :ROFL:  :ROFL: ,cmon you know you wanta  :Razz:

----------


## J.Vandegrift

You should be able to tell by now just by candling them. Just do it in a pitch black room. Last season I could tell by day 38 that I missed the odds on my het Lavs and I could tell I missed on the pieds as well since they had a normal looking pattern.

----------


## broadude

Really awesome!! I love it when the eggs are dropped! :Smile: 
I hope you get what you are hoping for. :Please:

----------


## MelissaFlipski

> You should be able to tell by now just by candling them. Just do it in a pitch black room. Last season I could tell by day 38 that I missed the odds on my het Lavs and I could tell I missed on the pieds as well since they had a normal looking pattern.


Where's the fun in that?  Wait 'til they poke through, man!  You can do it!

I think I can.  I think I can.  I think I can.

----------


## Larry Suttles

> Ok Larry you say no snip snip so cut cut ,cmon you know you wanta


nah I'd really being worring then :Confused:  :Surprised:  :Confused: 




> You should be able to tell by now just by candling them. Just do it in a pitch black room. Last season I could tell by day 38 that I missed the odds on my het Lavs and I could tell I missed on the pieds as well since they had a normal looking pattern.


I candled them them today and I honestly can't tell :Confused:  Maybe my flashlight is gimp. 




> Really awesome!! I love it when the eggs are dropped!
> I hope you get what you are hoping for.


me and you both :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 




> Where's the fun in that?  Wait 'til they poke through, man!  You can do it!
> 
> I think I can.  I think I can.  I think I can.


That was the plan but I really really want to know. I refuse to mess with them any more :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  only 13 days :Smile:

----------


## J.Vandegrift

> I refuse to mess with them any more only 13 days




LOL, Yea right. You will candle them at least two more times before they hatch. I know I would, but I have no patience. I probably would have snipped them already. Who are your hets from?

----------


## PythonChick

Ooh that is exciting! The anticipation would drive me crazy! I can't wait to see pics when the clutch finally hatches!

----------


## Larry Suttles

Yup I'm a wreak :Surprised:  :Rolleyes2:  :Confused:

----------


## frankykeno

How many days now Larry?

----------


## Larry Suttles

> How many days now Larry?



48 this is not helping BTW!!!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## muddoc

You know if you cut them, you can gently pull that tail out and sex them right now.  j/k  Thought I would help the days go by quicker by reminding you that they haven't hatched yet.  Patience will pay off Bro.

----------


## frankykeno

> 48 this is not helping BTW!!!!!!


Oh so that would make tomorrow day 49 and then of course Monday would be 50, then Tuesday, well I think that would be day 51, wouldn't it Larry dear? 

*scribbles an evil note on her Wednesday To Do List...."ask Larry what day it is!"*  hehehehehehe  :Razz:

----------


## Patrick Long

wow....i cannot wait for pix. pray to almighty morph gods.

 :Bowdown:  :Please:  :Bowdown:  :Please:  :Bowdown:  :Please:  :Bowdown:  :Please:

----------


## joepythons

> Oh so that would make tomorrow day 49 and then of course Monday would be 50, then Tuesday, well I think that would be day 51, wouldn't it Larry dear? 
> 
> *scribbles an evil note on her Wednesday To Do List...."ask Larry what day it is!"*  hehehehehehe


Now thats just mean  :sploosh:  :sploosh: .Larry are they out yet  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :ROFL:

----------


## PythonWallace

So how many hours now do you figure before they hatch? J/K, but I'm sure you know and are counting down. They're my dream morph. Keep up the awesome radio shows and absolutely post some pipping pics. I'm praying hard for the odds to be on your side with this one. So remember me when you hit 2.3 lavs.  :Wink:

----------


## Larry Suttles

> You know if you cut them, you can gently pull that tail out and sex them right now.  j/k  Thought I would help the days go by quicker by reminding you that they haven't hatched yet.  Patience will pay off Bro.


Thheeee daaayyyysss arrrreee ggoiiiingiinnngg byy rrreaaally slllooooowww. Thats for the cutting advice :Rage:  :Rage:  candle them to find the tail then make v-shaped snip. pop and roll from there right?????? :Very Happy: 




> Oh so that would make tomorrow day 49 and then of course Monday would be 50, then Tuesday, well I think that would be day 51, wouldn't it Larry dear? 
> 
> *scribbles an evil note on her Wednesday To Do List...."ask Larry what day it is!"*  hehehehehehe


 That’s exactly what I need to help with my patience.

 I should have cooked them at 91.5 that way they'd be out by now and you couldn't indulge in my misery. Although I must admit it's a sweet misery that I've been wanting for a long time,




> wow....i cannot wait for pix. pray to almighty morph gods.


I'm with ya scoot over!!! :Bowdown:  :Bowdown: 




> Now thats just mean .Larry are they out yet


let me go check cause I haven't in 12mins!!




> So how many hours now do you figure before they hatch? J/K, but I'm sure you know and are counting down. They're my dream morph. Keep up the awesome radio shows and absolutely post some pipping pics. I'm praying hard for the odds to be on your side with this one. So remember me when you hit 2.3 lavs.



Lavenders are a favorite of mine too. I've never seen one in person :Confused:  Not at a show or anything. I'm hoping the first one I lay eyes on will be one that I produced. pretty cool

Thanks for comments about the show. At first I really didn't know how people would take it. When we did the first couple shows and didn't get any feedback I honestly thought I ruined my reputation before I ever had one..lol

 :Salute:

----------


## Petboy15

WOW. This has to be tough. Good Luck, Im sure you'll be seeing some purple in a few days...even thought they dont hatch purple but you get it...lol

----------


## MelissaFlipski

I think if you shred your bank statements and put it under the eggs as substrate, they'll all be lavenders.   :Very Happy: 

We are anxiously awaiting news, too, but not as badly as you!!!

----------


## jknudson

Snip Snip!  Good luck Larry, hope you hit the Lavs and they are healthy demons! :Good Job:

----------


## MelissaFlipski

Did you candle those babies yet?   :Razz:

----------


## Larry Suttles

Yep day 52  :Surprised:  :Surprised: 

I still can't see squat. Only time will tell.....................................

 :Please:

----------


## JASBALLS

Snip, Snip!! Chicken Suttles....

----------


## Larry Suttles

Jas your completely right! You and BT are the freakin Devil :Wink:  When I'm not hearing him telling me to cut them, I'm hearing it from you..LOL 

I just don't think I could live with myself if I cut them early and something happen, all because I couldn't wait 6 more days. :Sad: 


Keep in mind I'm a bright green newbie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Or should I say purple pimp

----------


## Bright202

SNIP SNIP  :Smile: 
I'm with Jas on this one  :Razz:

----------


## Patrick Long

how many more days till supposed due date?

----------


## Larry Suttles

:Bowdown:  6  :Bowdown:

----------


## JASBALLS

Christ Man.. I'd hate to see one maybe 2 die cause they CANT BREATH!! But, They are your eggs do what you want.. I'd personally have them breeding by now LOL!!

----------


## Larry Suttles

> Christ Man.. I'd hate to see one maybe 2 die cause they CANT BREATH!! But, They are your eggs do what you want.. I'd personally have them breeding by now LOL!!


Thanks DAD!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Patrick Long

yeah i can see jas having those babies already grown, bred, and retired.....right?

----------


## JASBALLS

> Thanks DAD!!


No Problem, My Ret----- step son!

----------


## JASBALLS

> yeah i can see jas having those babies already grown, bred, and retired.....right?


Grown? Na, they dont need to be grown to produce.. Bred Hecks yea.. I retire My males at 11 months old...

----------


## Patrick Long

are you for reals or joking hahahaha.

----------


## JASBALLS

> are you for reals or joking hahahaha.


I'm Jas...

----------


## Patrick Long

hahahha

----------


## MelissaFlipski

> 6


You almost gave me a heart attack!  This is the first post I saw when I clicked on the thread.  I thought you meant 0.0.6 lavenders!!!!!  Whew. Well, still hoping for that.

----------


## frankykeno

Hmmm Larry I was thinking about bugging you..."how many more days? how many more days now?  how about now?"

Then I thought....wait...I have snakes locked up...I will hopefully be in a position to be waiting on eggs someday.

I remembered....payback's a b!tch and you people have long, long memories.....so I'll just go back to being my nice self.  :Smile: 

(sooooooo ummm how many more days is it Larry?)

----------


## muddoc

I bet he has heads stickung out already, and is just making everybody suffer.  How bout it Larry?  Can we get some piping pics.

----------


## BT41042

If you won't listen to me then listen to Pappa Jas and cut them already my twin brother...
BT

----------


## jdmls88

4 days woot woot!!! oh and good luck on the show tomorrow night

----------


## MelissaFlipski

> 4 days woot woot!!! oh and good luck on the show tomorrow night


Yeah, good luck.  Maybe you can ask Jason if you should snip them open??   :Very Happy:

----------


## LadyOhh

DO IT LARRY!!!

 :Rage:

----------


## jkobylka

I wanna know too! come on spill the beans i mean lavs!

Justin

----------


## Entropy

This thread is a prime example of peer pressure at it's best.  :Smile:   Can't wait for pictures.

----------


## MelissaFlipski

> This thread is a prime example of peer pressure at it's best.   Can't wait for pictures.


And a prime example of a STRONG peer - Larry - strong enough to resist that pressure!

----------


## OhClueless1

I have been following this thread for days now. <waiting for the lil guys to hatch already!!!)  You guys crack me up.

----------


## MelissaFlipski

The only one more impatient than us is Larry!  How many days?  And turn the heat up 1/2 degree so they hatch early!!  Kidding, I'm kidding.

----------


## Larry Suttles

:Please: 


> Hmmm Larry I was thinking about bugging you..."how many more days? how many more days now?  how about now?"
> 
> Then I thought....wait...I have snakes locked up...I will hopefully be in a position to be waiting on eggs someday.
> 
> I remembered....payback's a b!tch and you people have long, long memories.....so I'll just go back to being my nice self. 
> 
> (sooooooo ummm how many more days is it Larry?)


Yep Joanna pay back is a b!tch... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
4 days left  :Rolleyes2:  I'm pretty much a lost sole at this point :Weirdface: 




> I bet he has heads stickung out already, and is just making everybody suffer.  How bout it Larry?  Can we get some piping pics.


Nah, Tim not yet. Mine have been pipping at 58-59 since I'm slow roasting them at 88 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  




> If you won't listen to me then listen to Pappa Jas and cut them already my twin brother...
> BT


I hear it from you everyday already. Wheres the middle finger smiley...lol




> 4 days woot woot!!! oh and good luck on the show tomorrow night


Thanks brother I appreciate it




> Yeah, good luck.  Maybe you can ask Jason if you should snip them open??


I think he had an incident with that this year so I'm guessing he'd say "NO!" I'll get him to tell the story




> DO IT LARRY!!!


hehehe No way.. I'm glad I'm not trying to kick the bottle cause you guys would be a great help...LOL




> I wanna know too! come on spill the beans i mean lavs!
> 
> Justin


Justin, I would if I could bro. Man I hope my bad luck doesn't dissapoint :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused: 




> This thread is a prime example of peer pressure at it's best.   Can't wait for pictures.


Don't worry I'll post pics. Whether I nail it or not
 :Please:  :Please: 




> And a prime example of a STRONG peer - Larry - strong enough to resist that pressure!


It's tuff. The urge to snip them is damn near uncontrollable. I'm being completely serious everyday is a struggle but I'd die if I screwed this up :Sad:  :Sad:  even if I miss the odds I'd still like a 66er or two to raise up :Smile: 




> I have been following this thread for days now. <waiting for the lil guys to hatch already!!!)  You guys crack me up.


I hope I don't dissapoint, even though it's out of my control. 
 :Please:  :Please:  :Please: 



> The only one more impatient than us is Larry!  How many days?  And turn the heat up 1/2 degree so they hatch early!!  Kidding, I'm kidding.


 :Dancin' Banana: *4* :Dancin' Banana: 

and counting....................

----------


## JASBALLS

> Yep Joanna pay back is a b!tch...
> 4 days left  I'm pretty much a lost sole at this point
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, Tim not yet. Mine have been pipping at 58-59 since I'm slow roasting them at 88 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WUSS!

----------


## Petboy15

LOL! You know you WANT to....Just snip one! :Good Job:  :sploosh:  :ROFL:

----------


## JASBALLS

> LOL! You know you WANT to....Just snip one!


He doesnt have any BALLS! pythons......HAHAHA.........

----------


## Larry Suttles

> He doesnt have any BALLS!


Let me ask my wife if I can borrow them long enough to 

*Git-R-Done*

----------


## Larry Suttles

> LOL! You know you WANT to....Just snip one!


I really do. I'm just resisting the urge

----------


## hgrub

just post pic of your LA baies already!
Seriously good luck man.

----------


## PythonChick

Sending more good vibes your way, I can't wait till they finally decide to come out!

----------


## Alice

The anticipation is killing us all . . . . we're down to 3 days rights?

Good luck Larry. I can't wait to see pics!

BTW, I do enjoy your show.

----------


## muddoc

You better cut them things today Bro, so you can make an announcement on the show.  What a way to introduce a clutch of Lavendars.

----------


## MelissaFlipski

Larry, I'm on your side.  Resist the urge to go to the dark side!   :Saber duel: 

Yes, get Jason to tell the story.  I'll listen tonight or tomorrow.

----------


## rabernet

Larry, can't wait to see those Lav's heads pipping in a few days! I have seen an adult in person - stunning animals!

----------


## Larry Suttles

> just post pic of your LA baies already!
> Seriously good luck man.


Nothing would please me more :Very Happy: 

Thanks for the luck




> Sending more good vibes your way, I can't wait till they finally decide to come out!


Thanks for the vibes I need all I can get. I can't wait either, everyday just gets slower and slower




> The anticipation is killing us all . . . . we're down to 3 days rights?
> 
> Good luck Larry. I can't wait to see pics!
> 
> BTW, I do enjoy your show.


That's right today is day 55

I'm glad you like the show and thanks for the comments

pics will follow




> You better cut them things today Bro, so you can make an announcement on the show.  What a way to introduce a clutch of Lavendars.


"Hey darling run get the chainsaw, we got some eggs to rip"

maybe i will?? :Confused: 

Also a great way to announcement a strike out!! Hopefully thats not the case :Bowdown: 




> Larry, I'm on your side.  Resist the urge to go to the dark side!  
> 
> Yes, get Jason to tell the story.  I'll listen tonight or tomorrow.


second thought maybe i won't??? :Confused: 

Don't worry I'll have him tell it




> Larry, can't wait to see those Lav's heads pipping in a few days! I have seen an adult in person - stunning animals!


 :Please: me too!!!! :Please: 

Robin, I've never seen one in person :Sad:  The color seems to come through good in some videos I've seen but only in a few pics.



 :Dancin' Banana:  :Please: 3 :Please:  :Dancin' Banana: 

DAYS TO GO!!!

----------


## rabernet

I think you're going to be pleasantly surprised, Larry!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ginevive

Argh! I wanna see what comes out..!

----------


## Emilio

I say snip snip brother

----------


## RegiusCo

Larry, I tip my hat to you Sir for not butchering those eggs  :Very Happy: 

I say 2 LA from that clutch  :Good Job: 

Marc

----------


## frankykeno

Larry decides to FINALLY cut those eggs!


OMG BE CAREFUL LARRY!!!!!!!


Larry decides maybe he should just sit quietly and watch the eggs instead....all this stress is wearing Larry out!


Hey Larry!  WAKE UP!  We are hatching!!!!!!

----------


## MelissaFlipski

Good one, Joanna!

----------


## Petboy15

:ROFL:

----------


## Larry Suttles

> Larry decides to FINALLY cut those eggs!
> 
> 
> OMG BE CAREFUL LARRY!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Larry decides maybe he should just sit quietly and watch the eggs instead....all this stress is wearing Larry out!
> 
> 
> Hey Larry!  WAKE UP!  We are hatching!!!!!!


No freaking way!! HAHAHAHA :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

The sad part about it is the first guy actually looks like me :Cool: 

Nice one Joanna

----------


## Larry Suttles

> I think you're going to be pleasantly surprised, Larry!


I don't really know what to expect. Will they look that much different than regular albinos? I hear they do. Maybe I'll get the chance to see for myself, maybe not?




> Argh! I wanna see what comes out..!


Yea this is starting to get ridiculas at this point.

**larry leans over the unhatched eggs yelling**

HATCH ALREADY BEFORE I CUT YOU OUT OF THERE!!




> I say snip snip brother


maybe?? :Confused: 




> Larry, I tip my hat to you Sir for not butchering those eggs 
> 
> I say 2 LA from that clutch 
> 
> Marc


Thanks, I hope your right :Wink:

----------


## MelissaFlipski

Don't do it, Larry!  You can resist!  I bet you win the jackpot with 3 lav albinos.

----------


## frankykeno

I think I need to stay up late JUST to hear Larry on his show discussing endlessly whether he may...or may not...or might...or might not...possibly...perhaps...

CUT THOSE DANG EGGS!!!

hehehehehe (Robin put the coffee on girl, if I'm up late you are up late too!)

----------


## rabernet

Oh lawdy! I'll see if I can stay awake that long - my eyes are really irritated tonight and itching like crazy and driving me nuts! 

The good news is I'm already on my third cup of coffee this evening enjoying our little Charlie Brown Christmas Tree. Literally took me five minutes to put up and plug in. 

Larry, I haven't seen baby lav albinos, so I can't say how different they will look. But the adults - most definitely!

----------


## joepythons

Larry are they here yet  :Razz:  :Weirdface:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## jkobylka

Hey will look WAY more orange than a normal albino especially after the first shed... I can't wait to see pics... snip snip!!  :Smile: 

Justin

----------


## Bright202

I saw this the other day...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mv7VJpR8lMQ 
I think you should cut them. We are all excited. Just think, if he can do it, you can too! Looks easy to me  :Wink:

----------


## Larry Suttles

I broke down and cut some eggs!


























































 :Wag of the finger:  :ROFL:  :Wag of the finger:  :ROFL:

----------


## Bright202

Come on... wussy!  :Razz:

----------


## MelissaFlipski

I'm so glad you didn't break down!  Stop freakin' us out like that!  And why are you posting at 11:51 p.m.?  Get ready for your show!!

----------


## Bright202

Any updates Larry? :Very Happy:

----------


## hgrub

The most anticipated thread so far  :Very Happy: 
Show me the LA Larry!

----------


## rabernet

Today should be the big day!

----------


## Larry Suttles

Not the big day just yet still it's day 57

all is looking great the box is sweating like crazy and their all dented in. :Smile: 

 :Dancin' Banana: 1 :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Bright202

As soon as 1 pips, we want pictures! Even if it isn't a Lav!  :Very Happy:  I'm so excited, this is the most anticipated thread yet.

----------


## Larry Suttles

****Breaking News****

I will give you this little bit of information. Two of the eggs have nice size windows. Looking inside it's painfully obvious those two eggs are NOT Lavenders because the color and pattern is plain as day. :Sad: 

There are still three other eggs though, so we'll see. 

 :Bowdown: "Come on, do I really ask for that much? Yes maybe but don't let that persuade your decision on grating me one LA"  :Bowdown: 

 :Dancin' Banana: 23hrs :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## jkobylka

> I will give you this little bit of information. Two of the eggs have nice size windows. Looking inside it's painfully obvious those two eggs are NOT Lavenders because the color and pattern is plain as day.
> 
> There are still three other eggs though, so we'll see. 
> 
> "Come on, do I really ask for that much? Yes maybe but don't let that persuade your decision on grating me one LA" 
> 
> 23hrs



I'm rooting for ya man! Thanks for the update!

Justin

----------


## Larry Suttles

> I'm rooting for ya man! Thanks for the update!
> 
> Justin


Justin, Thanks my brother!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

This is getting ridicules :Surprised: , 

I can honestly say I don't remember being these excited when I was a kid on Christmas Eve and I was pretty freakin excited then. Now I'm a grown man with three kids and I'm acting like a complete fool! Yesterday I started to lose my appetite, today I probably won't eat a thing. Silly? You bet you Aces it is. Fun? Hel YEA!!!

 :Please:

----------


## J.Vandegrift

This is just getting crazy now. Just a little snip...

----------


## jkobylka

> Justin, Thanks my brother!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> This is getting ridicules, 
> 
> I can honestly say I don't remember being these excited when I was a kid on Christmas Eve and I was pretty freakin excited then. Now I'm a grown man with three kids and I'm acting like a complete fool! Yesterday I started to lose my appetite, today I probably won't eat a thing. Silly? You bet you Aces it is. Fun? Hel YEA!!!


I know EXACTLY what your talking about...  :Smile:  How you can keep from snip snipping I can never understand  :Surprised:  :Surprised: . I hope that it is only sweeter from the extra wait.

Justin

----------


## JLC

Aaahhhh....I missed most of the build-up on this...being out of town for the last many days....but ohmygosh!  I'm so excited for you now, Larry!  I really hope you pip a glowing yellow head really, really soon!!!  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## frankykeno

Crossing all my crossable bits that you get your long anticipated Lav out of this clutch Larry.  Must be driving you nuts waiting!  Anyone remember waiting on Wild Bill's big albino to drop her eggs...reminds me of that count down LOL.  Sending good (and lavendar) thoughts your way.  :Please:

----------


## Bright202

pictures?  :Very Happy:

----------


## JASBALLS

> Crossing all my crossable bits that you get your long anticipated Lav out of this clutch Larry.  Must be driving you nuts waiting!  Anyone remember waiting on Wild Bill's big albino to drop her eggs...reminds me of that count down LOL.  Sending good (and lavendar) thoughts your way.


What ever happened to Bill?

----------


## frankykeno

I don't know John.  He hasn't been around here in ages.  :Sad:

----------


## jdmls88

hey larry, good luck but remember the advice from the last show. I cant remember who said it but it was about snipping eggs at like day 66 and having several hatchlings die because they were premature! Patience is a virtue! PS reptile radio rocks!

----------


## joepythons

Cmon snip snip ooo what a relief it is (or will be)  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## Icatsme

Good lord, this thread is killing me!  I don't have any fingernails left.

----------


## MelissaFlipski

We know you won't sleep tonight.  So keep posting those updates!  We are seeing lavender!

----------


## JASBALLS

> We know you won't sleep tonight.  So keep posting those updates!  We are seeing lavender!


I'm glad you are! All I see is a big Wussy posting how Scared he is!! LOL.. 
SNIP, SNIP! I would have known 3 weeks ago what I had Jeezzz...

----------


## LGL

Best of Luck to you Larry! I can't wait for them to just pip already!!

BTW, Reptile Radio is awesome!!

----------


## Patrick Long

where are the pictures.....its been four days. SNIP SNIP!!!!!

----------


## jdmls88

your avatar is awesome lol  :Rolleyes2:

----------


## LGL

Lol!!!

Come on Larry!

----------


## Patrick Long

> your avatar is awesome lol


thanx im quite fond of it myself

----------


## jdmls88

> thanx im quite fond of it myself


id hope so :sploosh:

----------


## PhillyBoyInTN

***THE FINAL COUNTDOWN*** anybody else hear Europe??? HAHAHA!!! Good Luck Bro, anytime now.....

BTW, love the show man. It's cool to hear you and BT do your thing on the airwaves.

----------


## Larry Suttles

***Update***

One has slit on it's own this morning. Which is great but it's not an LA I opened the slit just enough to see the normal colored and pattered baby snake inside.

This is a real bummer and my hopes for an LA are slowly diminishing because this egg along with the other two I can plainly see through their windows are NOT Lavenders. :Tears: 

There are two eggs left in the clutch that I don't know of either way at this point. I'm really sweating it big time. :Confused: 

I'll update more as the other eggs slit.

Two eggs left, whats the odds now??

----------


## jkobylka

awww. don't give up hope. You still have 25% chance per egg no matter what.

That should mean you have a 50% chance that at least one of the eggs is still a lav?

Justin

----------


## JLC

I can only imagine how nerve wracking this must be!  :Hug:  Hang in there!!!

----------


## PastelPythons

are you 100% sure the hets are hets? Ive been reading this lately and i really want you to get a LA out of these eggs!!! Good luck on the next two!

----------


## muddoc

Well, if one has already slit, I don't know why the other four haven't been SNIPPED.  Get on with the cutting Edward Scissorhands.

There's one in them eggs, don't give up hope Bro.

----------


## Larry Suttles

> This is just getting crazy now. Just a little snip...


I'm really considering snipping the rest, well at least the other two.  :Wink: 




> I know EXACTLY what your talking about...  How you can keep from snip snipping I can never understand . I hope that it is only sweeter from the extra wait.
> 
> Justin


I hope it's sweeter too :Very Happy:  But we'll see..Thx Bro

Your comment about me not slitting them. Well I'm a wuss what can I say. :Very Happy:  

Jas nailed it!




> Aaahhhh....I missed most of the build-up on this...being out of town for the last many days....but ohmygosh!  I'm so excited for you now, Larry!  I really hope you pip a glowing yellow head really, really soon!!!


Theres the  :Bowdown: *Boss* :Bowdown:  I really have to watch my language now..lol

Judy, Thanks for the comments 




> Crossing all my crossable bits that you get your long anticipated Lav out of this clutch Larry.  Must be driving you nuts waiting!  Anyone remember waiting on Wild Bill's big albino to drop her eggs...reminds me of that count down LOL.  Sending good (and lavendar) thoughts your way.


It's beyond driving me nuts at this point I pretty much am NUTS!! :Rolleyes2: 




> pictures?


Coming soon :Smile: 




> What ever happened to Bill?


who is bill?




> hey larry, good luck but remember the advice from the last show. I cant remember who said it but it was about snipping eggs at like day 66 and having several hatchlings die because they were premature! Patience is a virtue! PS reptile radio rocks!


Thanks Brother!! I appreciate it




> Cmon snip snip ooo what a relief it is (or will be)


I will be a relieved either way good or bad at least I'll know. The not knowing is what is killing me from the inside out :Confused:  :Confused: 




> Good lord, this thread is killing me!  I don't have any fingernails left.


You and me both :Good Job: 




> We know you won't sleep tonight.  So keep posting those updates!  We are seeing lavender!


Not a wink. I'll keep posting updates as them as they come




> I'm glad you are! All I see is a big Wussy posting how Scared he is!! LOL.. 
> SNIP, SNIP! I would have known 3 weeks ago what I had Jeezzz...


Father you are right, I have let you down with my wussieness. For that I am sorry :Sad: 

! I really may snip the rest today. Yesterday i thought I'd snip them for sure today. Now today is here I'm not sure any more...lol




> Best of Luck to you Larry! I can't wait for them to just pip already!!
> 
> BTW, Reptile Radio is awesome!!


Thanks a million :Smile:  :Good Job:   :Bowdown: 

We're having a lot of fun doing it :Smile: 




> ***THE FINAL COUNTDOWN*** anybody else hear Europe??? HAHAHA!!! Good Luck Bro, anytime now.....
> 
> BTW, love the show man. It's cool to hear you and BT do your thing on the airwaves.


Anytime..is right :Smile:  

We appreciate you tuning in and BT said thanks for the PM. See ya around brother

----------


## BT41042

Do it already!!!! Wuss -
BT

----------


## J.Vandegrift

You still have about a 44% shot on hitting one so don't give up yet. I you started with a 76.3% shot. I still can't believe you have not snipped them. Just a little nick maybe???

----------


## MATTI

They are running low on oxygen..cut it!  :Razz:

----------


## rabernet

You said, and it's there for everyone to hear (on Reptile Radio) that if one or two pip, you'll cut the rest. So??????  :Razz:

----------


## xdeus



----------


## jdmls88

> 


LOL  :sploosh:

----------


## joepythons

> 


Cmon do it  :ROFL:  :ROFL: ,i think he is trying to kill us all by making us wait  :Razz:

----------


## MelissaFlipski

I bet he already snipped them and they are both LA's and he just wants to make us suffer!   :ROFL:

----------


## OhClueless1

<Tapping fingers impatiently>  C'mere lil snakie snakies..  Come out and play!  We want to see you already.

----------


## Patrick Long

he updated his other thread!!!

----------


## jdmls88

larry, whyd you start so late breeding last year, or did you start really early? Why are you hatching now, rather than during the summer?

----------


## PythonWallace

I think on his show he said he started on time, but it just worked out that he kept breeding a couple of snakes into June. Now slice those eggs already!

----------


## DanielA989

Awesome! I am keeping my fingers crossed for you Larry. I hope everything works out for you!  :Good Job:

----------


## Emilio

Anticipation anticipaaaation!!!!

----------


## Bristen

> he updated his other thread!!!


what other thread? where?

Bristen.

----------


## JASBALLS

> what other thread? where?
> 
> Bristen.


OMG!! Bristen is here!!!! Post some pics Bro!!!!!!

Larry is a WUSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!

----------


## Bristen

> OMG!! Bristen is here!!!! Post some pics Bro!!!!!!


 uh... who are you? LOL! ;-)  I'll try to post some pictures of that possible Fire clutch one of these days.. they're awesome! I definitely hit two spider crosses in there  :Smile: 




> Larry is a WUSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!


 looks like it, even a newb like me cuts eggs! I however wait until they slice then I open it up.. I may likely never become a "Jazzer" though heh...

So were are the Lav's?? Hope you hit at least one!

Regards,
  Bristen.

----------


## Petboy15

C'mon Larry, just a little tiny weeny hole to see the color. If you can't tell where the eggs ends and the snake starts, its a good sign!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## WellyBelly

snip snip

----------


## Larry Suttles



----------


## Bristen

oh yeah!! That's what we were all hoping to see  :Smile:   Congratulations, I'd be rather freaked out if I just hatched a Lavender Albino... way cool! Looking forward to pictures once it's out.  Now have a bite and get some sleep LOL!

Bristen.

----------


## JLC

Oooohhhhhhh!!! Does this mean we can all start breathing again???  :Very Happy:   :Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap:

----------


## frankykeno

Larry!  Congrats!  One or two bud?

----------


## rabernet

LAAARRRYYYY!!!!! OMG!!! You have one, you have one, you have one!!!!!!!  :Pink Elephant:  :Pink Elephant: 

Runs around my cubicle with excitement, sits back down - You have one, you have one, you have one!!!!  :Pink Elephant:  :Pink Elephant:

----------


## PythonChick

Yay!! Congratulations! He/She/They were just holding out on you to make you sweat.  :Very Happy:

----------


## frankykeno

Charge that camera, Larry, we want major pics of it (or them) when they are out and tidied up!  :Very Happy:

----------


## jkobylka

woohoo, big congrats, Larry! can't wait to see lots more pics...

Justin

----------


## JASBALLS

> 


Big Congrats Bro!!!

----------


## joepythons

Congrats Larry  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## LadyOhh

FINALLY....

 :Very Happy: 

That is a huge awesome clutch for a kick ass guy! 

CONGRATULATIONS  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## BT41042

Congrats my brother...I know how much you have been working towards this clutch and man o man did you hit pay dirt... :Good Job: 
BT

----------


## RegiusCo

Awesome Larry  :Good Job: 

All those sleepless nights finaly paid off...

Big congrats Larry

Marc

----------


## J.Vandegrift

Freaking sweet Larry. You hoping male I assume? Oh, and after all this time you ended up snipping them anyway???LOL

----------


## cassandra

You people probably picked at the tape on christmas presents when yer mom wasn't looking too... :Wink:   :Razz:

----------


## jdmls88

Ill give ya $20 for it! CASH lol. J/k congrats man its time for a drink!

----------


## jdmls88

> You people probably picked at the tape on christmas presents when yer mom wasn't looking too...


hahahaha :sploosh:

----------


## jknudson

Awesome!

Your jedilike patience is awe inspiring...shouldn't you have it out of the egg and breeding right now? :Very Happy:  :Bowdown:

----------


## Sasquatch Art

Woohoo  :Surprised: 

Congrats...can't wait to see more pics

----------


## OhClueless1

I must be blind...  how can you all tell its a LA?

----------


## jknudson

> I must be blind...  how can you all tell its a LA?


It's yellowy...

----------


## JoshJP7

Jess dont feel bad I thought the same thing  :Smile:

----------


## OhClueless1

I don't think I know what I am looking at... I thought it was a bloody vein or something from the top of the egg?  No clue   lmao

----------


## Brock Wagner

I spoke to Larry this morning he is stoked!  It couldn't have happened to a nicer or more well deserving guy!  We have real hets Larry!

Congrats good buddy
Brock

----------


## joepythons

> You people probably picked at the tape on christmas presents when yer mom wasn't looking too...


You betcha  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## Bright202

more pictures!!!

----------


## juddb

wow.  Congrats larry that is a huge achievment.

----------


## Petboy15

YAY!!! Update? is it out?

----------


## muddoc

Congrats Larry.  Always have faith.  I can't wait to see some pics out of the egg.

----------


## rabernet

> I must be blind...  how can you all tell its a LA?


Because he bred two het lavendar albinos - the resulting offspring are either going to be brown (aka 66% possible hets) or yellow (aka lavendar albino). That's clearly a yellow snake in that egg!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Louis Kirkland

:Fest:  :Party:  :Party on:  :Good Job:  :Sweeet: ........Huge congrats Larry!!!!

----------


## Larry Suttles

> oh yeah!! That's what we were all hoping to see   Congratulations, I'd be rather freaked out if I just hatched a Lavender Albino... way cool! Looking forward to pictures once it's out.  Now have a bite and get some sleep LOL!
> 
> Bristen.


Thanks man I'm off to bed after a quick snack. :Smile: 




> LAAARRRYYYY!!!!! OMG!!! You have one, you have one, you have one!!!!!!! 
> 
> Runs around my cubicle with excitement, sits back down - You have one, you have one, you have one!!!!


HAHA Robin I'm pretty excited too. It has really set in yet maybe once it's out




> Oooohhhhhhh!!! Does this mean we can all start breathing again???


Not until it's out :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> Yay!! Congratulations! He/She/They were just holding out on you to make you sweat.


it worked cause I sweated tons.




> Charge that camera, Larry, we want major pics of it (or them) when they are out and tidied up!


Tons of pics are going as soon as it pokes it little ruby eyes out :Very Happy: 




> woohoo, big congrats, Larry! can't wait to see lots more pics...
> 
> Justin


Thanks Justin




> Congrats Larry


I appreciate it, thanks




> FINALLY....
> 
> 
> 
> That is a huge awesome clutch for a kick ass guy! 
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS


Thanks Heather!




> Congrats my brother...I know how much you have been working towards this clutch and man o man did you hit pay dirt...
> BT


I'm sure your sick of hearing about it. I've been blabbing about it ever since I felt follicles on her back in June.




> Awesome Larry 
> 
> All those sleepless nights finaly paid off...
> 
> Big congrats Larry
> 
> Marc


Thanks Marc the hurry up and wait is a killer




> Freaking sweet Larry. You hoping male I assume? Oh, and after all this time you ended up snipping them anyway???LOL


I'm hoping male all the way...Couldn't resist the scissors..heh




> You people probably picked at the tape on christmas presents when yer mom wasn't looking too...


I know it did




> Ill give ya $20 for it! CASH lol. J/k congrats man its time for a drink!


At least cover shipping. HA :Very Happy: 
Yes I am a boozing :sploosh: 




> Awesome!
> 
> Your jedilike patience is awe inspiring...shouldn't you have it out of the egg and breeding right now?


The waiting is enough to drive anyone insane :Rolleyes2: 




> Woohoo 
> 
> Congrats...can't wait to see more pics


Thanks pics are coming




> I spoke to Larry this morning he is stoked!  It couldn't have happened to a nicer or more well deserving guy!  We have real hets Larry!
> 
> Congrats good buddy
> Brock


Yea it's nice to have those hets prove out. Thanks for the kind words brother




> more pictures!!!


Coming...........




> wow.  Congrats larry that is a huge achievment.


Thanks man  :Good Job: 




> YAY!!! Update? is it out?


I'm away now, Maybe tonite they'll be out? Maybe not?

When they do I'll be there with camera in hand




> Congrats Larry.  Always have faith.  I can't wait to see some pics out of the egg.


Thanks Tim apprecate it :Smile: 




> Because he bred two het lavendar albinos - the resulting offspring are either going to be brown (aka 66% possible hets) or yellow (aka lavendar albino). That's clearly a yellow snake in that egg!


The pic isn't the best but it's plain as day looking at it from my view.

----------


## Emilio

Wow Larry congrat's!! Pic's as soon as you can bro

----------


## dr del

Congratulations!! :Very Happy:  :Dancin' Banana: 

And I hope you are finally able to have a nice relaxing nap to recover from all the stress. :Smile: 


dr del

----------


## MelissaFlipski

> Ill give ya $20 for it! CASH lol. J/k congrats man its time for a drink!


Nah, it's time for him to STOP drinking.  LOL

Congrats, Larry!  What about the last egg?  Wasn't there one more hold out?

----------


## Larry Suttles

I fall to my knees and look up towards the sky and I'm completely speechless. I'll update more soon..Thanks for all the great comments

----------


## JLC

> Not until it's out


Gotcha....but it better hurry...I'm turning purple over here!  :Weirdface: 

 :Very Happy:

----------


## jdmls88

hes yankin our chain! i know hes holding back just to make us squirm lol

----------


## LGL

Huge congrats man!! That is totallly awesome!!! You must be super excited (and exhausted) after all of those nights waiting for this!!

----------


## MarkS

Thanks wonderful Larry, I'm really happy for you.  I can't wait to see it out of the egg.

----------


## Holbeird

Congrats larry!

----------


## MarkS

> Thanks wonderful Larry


Errrr.  *THATS* wonderful Larry...

----------


## Alice

> I fall to my knees and look up towards the sky and I'm completely speechless. I'll update more soon..Thanks for all the great comments


What a teaser . . . . can't wait for the update.  Big congrats Larry.

----------


## Emilio

upload the pic brotha can't wait

----------


## RockSolid

Congrats on the LA.  Can't wait to see it out of the egg. :Good Job:

----------


## mxrider42

Congrats on the L.A.!!!
I have been checking this thread at least four times a day. I never thought I would be this into someone elses clutch. But we need more pictures.
Trey

----------


## MelissaFlipski

Picture time!  And what is going on with EGG #6!!!   :Taz:

----------


## jknudson

I bet he'll makes us all wait to hear about it on Reptile Radio! 

Congrats again Larry!  I bet you're in awe watching that clutch!  I hope they get started well for you and do good things in the future! :Good Job: 

Jason

----------


## Bright202

> Picture time!  And what is going on with EGG #6!!!


I second that! Bring on the pics Larry!

----------


## MelissaFlipski

Geeze-Louise!  I asked for that pic over 30 minutes ago!  Where is it!!???   :ROFL:

----------


## WellyBelly

Awesome dude...

----------


## Larry Suttles

I wish I had something to update but i don't :Sad:  Today marks day 61 and I'm more stressed out than I've ever been before throughout this whole process. :Confused: 

I'm contributing the extra time to a slightly cooler incubation temperature. All my clutches during the summer hatched through days 58-60 incubating at 88. The thing is the incubator would raise a degree or two pretty much everyday cause of the temp swings in the room. Now it's winter and there are zero temp swings, throughout  incubation temps have been a perfect 87.6-88.00 which I'm guessing adds a couple days on the bake time.

This is freaking killing me. I'm not dragging this out, I want these guys out and healthy more than anyone.

Thanks for all the congrats and replies

Maybe tomorrow....................

----------


## morti

Oooh Ooooh!  I wanna see too!  :Wink:

----------


## MATTI

Only day 61.. so no reason for panic..as you say, lower temps make the incubation time longer but gives you more healthy babies..

Just pinch them from time to time  :Razz:

----------


## dsirkle

Larry, YOU ARE the man!

----------


## Entropy

Congrats Larry, I've got my fingers crossed that they finish cooking and wander out for you soon.

----------


## Larry Suttles

Could this day get any better!! I can't wait til I get home!!

----------


## Patrick Long

awesome!!!!!! cant wait for more. looks beautiful already

----------


## JASBALLS

Holy :cens0r::cens0r::cens0r::cens0r: thats AWESOME!!!  :Bowdown:

----------


## LGL

Sweet! 2 LAs!!! That's awesome! Congrats!

----------


## Beardedragon

They would be the last ones to hatch lol

----------


## Larry Suttles

> They would be the last ones to hatch lol



Actually thats the first! The four others are still in the egg :Smile: 

Tomorrow could possibly be pic overload day.

 :Salute:

----------


## Beardedragon

Well, no matter which way they hatch your a lucky man :Razz:  What are your plans for the poss hets and the lavs?

----------


## dr del

> Tomorrow could possibly be pic overload day.



**clears his calendar and straps the drool tray on**

----------


## Larry Suttles

> Larry, YOU ARE the man!


Thanks Dale but I'm no different than you. I was just willing to take on some nice snake debt..lol :ROFL:  which you could argue makes me a big idiot. :Very Happy:

----------


## Bristen

very nice! Looking forward for the picture overload, sounds like lots of fun  :Smile: 

Bristen.

----------


## morti

Hey Larry... You aren't intersted in some NICE boas are you?  :Wink:

----------


## MelissaFlipski

Rock and Roll!   :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## jknudson

Congrats!  

How about an egg cam? :Very Happy:

----------


## LdyDrgn

Huge congrats, Larry! That's awesome. I'll have to grab you a nice cigar  :Wink:

----------


## JLC

> Tomorrow could possibly be pic overload day.


We've cleared off all the tables and walls and are ready to receive as many pictures as you want to throw our way!!!  :Gallery:

----------


## Alice

I think this is as stressful and awesome as the egg cam we watched earlier this year . . . . . 

Larry, a huge congrats. Can't wait for those pics once they are out.  

BTW, what different results did you find this year when incubating your eggs at 88? Were the hatchlings bigger? Did they seem more healthy?  Inquiring minds want to know.   :Very Happy:

----------


## J.Vandegrift

Well, I will admit it. I was happy for you when I saw one, but now that it's two I am just jealous. :Smile:

----------


## hgrub

Dang it Larry, can't say I'm 100% happy for you though...I'M ENVY :Very Happy: 
seriously congratz man!

----------


## Larry Suttles

sorry no pics today :Sad: 

The Lavender appeared to have tried to leave the egg to early with it's umbilical cord and egg sack still attached :Confused: 

I'll update more soon. Sorry time is short

----------


## J.Vandegrift

> sorry no pics today
> 
> The Lavender appeared to have tried to leave the egg to early with it's umbilical cord and egg sack still attached
> 
> I'll update more soon. Sorry time is short


That sucks Larry. Is there still a lot of yolk left?

----------


## LdyDrgn

It should be fine, Larry.  Keep it on moist paper towels until it absorbs as much as it can and the rest falls off  :Smile:

----------


## Bright202

Any updates or pics?

----------


## Larry Suttles

> Any updates or pics?


Day 63

Yes there are. The first La that jumped the gun too early with it's umbilical cord and egg sack still attached, which in turn had to be trapped inside a cup, is doing perfect!!! I released it about 35 hours later and it was completely absorbed. :Bowdown:  :Bowdown: 

Thank goodness cause that was killing me, I thought for sure it was going to die :Sad:  I had one or two snakes earlier in the year that came out with a little egg sack attached but this was obviously wayyy too early cause the sack was huge.

By the way the first Lavender Albino is a little BOY!!!

This is after I placed him back in the egg. I would never pick an egg up while a snake was pipping unless I had too.


Two of the 66%er's are out 1.1 so far, the other LA and 66%er remain pipped inside the egg at this point.

This is the first time I've ever seen a Lavender in person and I tell you this they are unbelievable to look at. I don't care what people say about them not gaining the Lavender color till later on cause straight out of the egg they are PURPLE! Seriously they glow purple like nothing I've ever seen. Very visually stimulating, color wise almost like looking at a cool saltwater fish.

----------


## tweets_4611

AWESOME! He's a looker for sure, and we can't even see all of him! Nice job! ^_^

Quick question, why, and how, did you put him back in the egg?

----------


## mischevious21

WOW!! Hes beautiful!!

----------


## Larry Suttles

> Huge congrats, Larry! That's awesome. I'll have to grab you a nice cigar


I just may hold you too that :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

You know I like a good smoke

----------


## joepythons

Congrats Larry  :Good Job: .Is it ok to start regrowing the hairs we all lost during this threads time?  :sploosh:

----------


## Larry Suttles

> Congrats Larry .Is it ok to start regrowing the hairs we all lost during this threads time?


Not just yet my brother

----------


## jdmls88

thats awesome! too bad you guys dont do a blog talk video so we could see whats up.

----------


## joepythons

> Not just yet my brother


Ok but i should let you know some of us are bald  :Rolleyes2:  :Rolleyes2:  :ROFL:

----------


## Larry Suttles

> AWESOME! He's a looker for sure, and we can't even see all of him! Nice job! ^_^
> 
> Quick question, why, and how, did you put him back in the egg?



Sorry I just saw this post.

I put him back in the egg because he left too early with all his goods still attached--Most likely caused by good ol' me messing him too much.

I just slit the egg a little more and guided him back down inside. Then stuck the egg inside a very small cup where he didn't have any room to move. I cover it with a piece of cloth and a rubberband to prevent him from exiting.

 :Bowdown: .it worked. :Bowdown:

----------


## Larry Suttles

> Ok but i should let you know some of us are bald


your in good company!! :Very Happy:

----------


## JLC

Absolutely FABulous, Larry!!  I'm so excited and happy for you!!  Those baby LA's really do glow like no other, don't they???  I can't wait to see more pics!!! Wholly out of the egg....all cleaned up.....first shed....second shed....third shed.... etc etc....pretty much for the rest of their lives!  :Razz: 

 :Dancin' Banana:   :Dancing Carrot:   :Dancin' Banana:   :Dancing Carrot:   :Dancin' Banana:   :Dancing Carrot:   :Dancin' Banana:   :Dancing Carrot:   :Dancin' Banana:   :Dancing Carrot:   :Dancin' Banana:   :Dancing Carrot:   :Dancin' Banana:   :Dancing Carrot:   :Dancin' Banana:   :Dancing Carrot:   :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## cueball

> 


That's so awesome!!! Just wait till ~1000 grams  :Surprised:

----------


## hgrub

How long have you had this pair of het LA for Larry if I may ask?
I never want to get a het pair of anything but your thread gives me hope. I might try to get a pair of het LA as well. Can anyone PM me the average price of them '07 het LA?(sorry if off topic)

What's the chance for het x het to make homo in each egg anyway, 25%? Again, congratz man, this thread has been killing me for weeks lol

----------


## tweets_4611

> Sorry I just saw this post.
> 
> I put him back in the egg because he left too early with all his goods still attached--Most likely caused by good ol' me messing him too much.
> 
> I just slit the egg a little more and guided him back down inside. Then stuck the egg inside a very small cup where he didn't have any room to move. I cover it with a piece of cloth and a rubberband to prevent him from exiting.
> 
> .it worked.


Ah, ok. When you said you put him in in a cup earlier I was thinking that you just put him in there with some moist paper towels or something. So when you said you put him back in the egg I was pictureing that was after the cup   :Razz:  I'm glad it worked!! He's beautiful, and keep up the good work!  :Good Job:

----------


## jkobylka

Awesome man!

Justin

----------


## muddoc

> I put him back in the egg because he left too early with all his goods still attached--Most likely caused by good ol' me messing him too much.
> 
> I just slit the egg a little more and guided him back down inside. Then stuck the egg inside a very small cup where he didn't have any room to move. I cover it with a piece of cloth and a rubberband to prevent him from exiting.


Excellent work Brother.  Sometimes they just need a little guidance from their protectors, and they turn out fine in the long run.  Congrats on the PENES.

----------


## Larry Suttles

> How long have you had this pair of het LA for Larry if I may ask?
> I never want to get a het pair of anything but your thread gives me hope. I might try to get a pair of het LA as well. Can anyone PM me the average price of them '07 het LA?(sorry if off topic)
> 
> What's the chance for het x het to make homo in each egg anyway, 25%? Again, congratz man, this thread has been killing me for weeks lol


Thanks for the congrats bro I appreciate it :Good Job:  Hets rule! Can't go wrong with het LA's any day of the week. 

The female het LA that laid this clutch is an 05' and she's already 300-400 grams larger now than before she laid. :Very Happy: 





> That's so awesome!!! Just wait till ~1000 grams


Thanks brother I can't wait to watch her grow to an adult. :Smile: 




> Ah, ok. When you said you put him in in a cup earlier I was thinking that you just put him in there with some moist paper towels or something. So when you said you put him back in the egg I was pictureing that was after the cup   I'm glad it worked!! He's beautiful, and keep up the good work!


Thanks!




> Awesome man!
> 
> Justin


Thanks Justin and congrats our your "pastel wicked pied"




> Excellent work Brother.  Sometimes they just need a little guidance from their protectors, and they turn out fine in the long run.  Congrats on the PENES.


I love the PENES  :Bowdown:  Jezzzzzzz what a ride these clutch was...talk soon buddy

----------


## Larry Suttles

***Update***

The second Lavender Albino is out!!!OMG a freaking smokin hottt FEMALE :Surprised:  :Surprised:  :Surprised: 

*BLAZEN PURPLE*

----------


## JLC

OH yeah!!!!! 

 :Bowdown:  *1.1*  :Bowdown: 

She's insane looking!!! This is just so awesome, Larry!!!!

----------


## Larry Suttles

thanks Judy and Doc for fixing my pic.

----------


## frankykeno

1.1.!!!!! You lucky thing!  Major congrats Larry!  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## OhClueless1

Oh wow!!!  That is an excellent looking snake!!  Congrats Larry again for the millionth time!   :Smile:

----------


## joepythons

Larry when i ever get back into breeding i will ask you for a streak of luck  :Wink: .Congrats  :Good Job:

----------


## jknudson

That's awesome brother!  Congrats!

Be sure to post the post shed pictures, I want to get a better idea of that purple on the young'ens.

 :Bowdown:

----------


## Bristen

wow, congrats Larry!! This thread was rather exciting.  Best of luck with you pair of lavender albinos... VERY nice clutch my friend!!

Regards,
  Bristen.

----------


## hgrub

what's next for Larry? 
A pair of poss triple het albino genetic stripe pied produce 4 albino genetic stripe pied out of 2 eggs(2 pairs of twin)?! 
 :Bowdown:  :Bowdown:  :Bowdown:  :Bowdown:  :Bowdown:  :Bowdown:

----------


## Larry Suttles

> Larry when i ever get back into breeding i will ask you for a streak of luck .Congrats


anyway i can help is cool with me :Smile: 




> That's awesome brother!  Congrats!
> 
> Be sure to post the post shed pictures, I want to get a better idea of that purple on the young'ens.


Lavender Albino is definitely a fitting name.

Right out of the egg they are purple..No bull that was a big surprise to me I thought it woud be more of a high contrast albino at first, with the lavender color coming with age..I was wrong.

I'll post more pics as they settle in :Smile:

----------


## PythonChick

Congratulations! They are amazing looking even in the pictures, which I am sure don't do them justice. I am so glad all the waiting and stressing has finally paid off!

----------


## dsirkle

Really vibrant color on tht 2nd one!

----------


## rabernet

Gah - I can't see her (dsl problems with AT&T tonight) so tomorrow at work I can see her! 

Congratulations on both of them Larry! I told you that you wouldn't be disappointed!

----------


## aaajohnson

Congrats Larry, beautiful little hatchlings.

Neil

----------


## BT41042

Mr Suttles - I want to be just like you when I grow up...Seriously - Congrats my brother... :Good Job: 
BT

----------


## jdmls88

Holy Purple Snakes, Batman! they are coming out of the eggs!

----------


## RGreen454ss

Crap!!!.....Now I want one :Taz:   Great job Larry

----------


## MATTI

:Surprised:  Some have all the luck..

Congrats on the couple!!  :Good Job:

----------


## rabernet

I see her, I see her! She beautiful Larry! I'm so happy for you!  :Very Happy:

----------


## littleindiangirl

I Am So Jealous!!! :o

----------


## Brock Wagner

Man Larry you are lucky DOG!  I am stoked that you got a pair.  You will be breeding the two together in 18 months the way things grow for you.  I know that these were your first visual morphs to hatch out and they just happen to be Lavenders!  You rock.

Brock  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## misterman

Well done Larry S. !
Congrats on you clutch!  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## RegiusCo

A pair to boot, awesome Larry  :Very Happy: 

What lineage are these LA?

Marc

----------


## West Coast Jungle

A mega congratulationa Larry! I haven't been around much lately but have checked on this thread from time to time and I am soo happy for you to prove out the het LA's and 2 to boot!

By the way your show is awesome too.

 :Good Job:

----------


## jonf

congrats man......!  Not too many LA's floating around if ya know what I mean. Thats gotta feel pretty good! 
keep up the good work with the show.

----------


## jdmls88

> congrats man......!  Not too many LA's floating around if ya know what I mean. Thats gotta feel pretty good! 
> keep up the good work with the show.


AMAZING avatar!

----------


## Patrick Long

stunning

----------


## Alice

Larry, those are sensational!  Congrats!  Now I must go wipe the drool off my chin . . . . .

----------


## Larry Suttles

Thanks for so many Congrats and nice jobs I really appreciate it. 

I'm waiting to post more pics because I have a buddy thats a professional photographer coming over soon to take some nice high quality pics. :Smile: 

They are VPI line Lavenders, I'm not really sure which line is the best or if they are really even different but I couldn't be any happy with these little guys.

If I could only let them settle in and stop messing with them so much....

 :Salute:

----------


## Larry Suttles

Hey I just made _BPnet Veteran_ status!!!!!

 :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana: YYYEEEAAAAA YYYAAAAAA :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Freakie_frog

Larry,

Man those are some smoking hot little snakes I can't even fathom what it would be like to open the egg box and see that first little purple head.. 

big props Bro..  :Very Happy:  great work

----------


## Larry Suttles

Thank you Sir Frog. Love that name

----------


## Freakie_frog

> Thank you Sir Frog. Love that name


Sir Frog Knight of the Realm Reptilian. I do battle with flippers, Jimmies, and market scum. Apprentice to the great valet knight Don Quixote.



No but really great job on those animals

----------


## frankykeno

> Sir Frog Knight of the Realm Reptilian. I do battle with flippers, Jimmies, and market scum. Apprentice to the great valet knight Don Quixote.
> 
> 
> 
> No but really great job on those animals


I love it Ed!  It's so you!  :ROFL:

----------


## West Coast Jungle

> Sir Frog Knight of the Realm Reptilian. I do battle with flippers, Jimmies, and market scum. Apprentice to the great valet knight Don Quixote.
> 
> 
> 
> No but really great job on those animals


Looks like the ninja turtles have some competition :Very Happy: 
I like it!

Congrats Larry on the BP Veteran status. Can't wait to see the pics your friend takes!

----------


## MelissaFlipski

Wow!  Yes, please post more pics soon.  We will never tire of updates on these little guys!

----------


## AdamJB

> Wow!  Yes, please post more pics soon.  We will never tire of updates on these little guys!


INdeed i wanna see some purple balls!  :Very Happy:

----------


## LGL

That's totally awesome, Larry!! Super Congrats!! 1.1 LAs, and atleast 1.1 66% Poss Het LAs!!!!! Is the other Poss Het male or female?

I can't wait to see more pics!!!

----------


## Larry Suttles

> That's totally awesome, Larry!! Super Congrats!! 1.1 LAs, and atleast 1.1 66% Poss Het LAs!!!!! Is the other Poss Het male or female?
> 
> I can't wait to see more pics!!!


Thank you and yes the other 66%er is a beautiful little lady. I love her and her sister dearly. :Very Happy: 

Pics? Who knows my picture dude didn't come bye  :Sad:  now their in shed. Maybe I'll just snap some low rent pics once they shed out.

Clutch
1.1 Lavender Albinos
1.2 66% Possible het Lavender Albinos

All in All it was a freaking JACKPOT I couldn't be happier!!

----------


## Sasquatch Art

Wow awesome clutch.

Can't wait to see pics..

----------


## serpents-prey

wow huge congrats he's soooooooo cute!!! ^_^

----------


## Tybalt

Great Pics, So amazing with that purple hue.

Congratulations on being a parent!!

-Tybalt

----------


## Larry Suttles

The male has shed out but I still don't have any quality pics. Its tuff because the flash washes out the lavender color and I don't want to post any pics that don't show the glow and truly unbelievable color these guys have. 

I guess that's why there aren't tons of LA pics floating around the net :Smile: 

Anyway the male shed out yesterday morning so I tossed him a small mouse last night just to see and BAM he smashed it with gusto!!

Heres one of the male. He's unreal in person just glows but the female does have a deeper lavender color to her. He's brighter and more crisp with contrast but she's got all the purple one could ask for. 






 :Bowdown: Ball pythons rule :Bowdown:

----------


## BT41042

Sweet my man - Sweet...
BT

----------


## jdmls88

> The male has shed out but I still don't have any quality pics. Its tuff because the flash washes out the lavender color and I don't want to post any pics that don't show the glow and truly unbelievable color these guys have. 
> 
> I guess that's why there aren't tons of LA pics floating around the net
> 
> Anyway the male shed out yesterday morning so I tossed him a small mouse last night just to see and BAM he smashed it with gusto!!
> 
> Heres one of the male. He's unreal in person just glows but the female does have a deeper lavender color to her. He's brighter and more crisp with contrast but she's got all the purple one could ask for. 
> 
> 
> ...


that is buck nasty awesomeness! Sounds like you got a good set male and female. I know its early but you have any  projects in mind for these two?

----------


## jkobylka

> I guess that's why there aren't tons of LA pics floating around the net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ball pythons rule


Very true man. That's going to be a frustration of yours long into the future.  :Smile:  I guess you'll just need to have us all over to see them in person!

congrats again...

Justin

----------


## Emilio

Wow!!!

----------


## JLC

> Very true man. That's going to be a frustration of yours long into the future.  *I guess you'll just need to have us all over to see them in person!*
> congrats again...
> 
> Justin


Hehe!  I second that!!  Road trip to Larry's place!!  :Dancin' Banana: 

You can see some of the shimmer on that little beauty, Larry...and I can imagine how much more glow there is in person!  Such a beauty!!!

----------


## rabernet

Oh wow Larry! He's gorgeous!!!!

----------


## joepythons

> The male has shed out but I still don't have any quality pics. Its tuff because the flash washes out the lavender color and I don't want to post any pics that don't show the glow and truly unbelievable color these guys have. 
> 
> I guess that's why there aren't tons of LA pics floating around the net
> 
> Anyway the male shed out yesterday morning so I tossed him a small mouse last night just to see and BAM he smashed it with gusto!!
> 
> Heres one of the male. He's unreal in person just glows but the female does have a deeper lavender color to her. He's brighter and more crisp with contrast but she's got all the purple one could ask for. 
> 
> 
> ...


Larry he still looks sweet  :Good Job:

----------


## jknudson

He's looking HOT Larry!  Hope they do good things for you in the future! :Good Job:

----------


## MelissaFlipski

Wow!  That is so cool that the male and female have their own unique color/glow.  Awesome!  Try pictures w/out the flash using sunlight coming through a window.  Maybe Cueball has some advice?   :Very Happy: 

Thanks for the picture.  I am so glad I got to see him.  Again, a huge CONGRATULATIONS to you!  Glad you didn't cut those eggs early.  It was worth the wait!  And, boy, did they ever make you wait.

----------

